# Sa 950 speakers



## toadster (May 17, 2014)

Anyone know anything about System Audio (SA) 950 speakers? Heard its a European speaker out of Denmark. built with "Vifa" drivers.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Bump. Anyone heard of these?


----------



## superfisk09 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hey what do you want to know? 

I have a pair 20 years old but still going strong!!


----------



## toadster (May 17, 2014)

Hi there, know a guy selling a pair for $250 they are floor standing spkrs. listened to them once but wasn't real impressed but we were just listening to rock. Im wanting to up grade my HT main spkrs. I'm looking at a DIY kit off of partsexpress.com they are the Tri Trix MTM floor spkr kit for $250 w/Dayton drivers. 
thanks, Todd


----------



## superfisk09 (Oct 31, 2014)

170-250 is an ok price
SA950 is neutral and "laid back" I use Focal for party, Focal/B&W for surround and SA950 for music-listening...

SA950 can deal with alot of power, more is betterhttp://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/images/smilies/nerd.gif
I run them in 2 configurations:
(nr1 Advance Acoustic pre, HK Signature takes care of bass and midrange and Sony ES on the treble in vertical by-amp (170watt 8 ohm))
(nr2 ClassA integreted 2*10-30 watt 8 ohm)

Roomsize above 12*12 feet you might need a sub for rockmusic
8-10lbs sand in the bottom chamber and rubber/spikes is not a bad idea 
Hope it was helpfull...
Morten


----------



## toadster (May 17, 2014)

Thanks, so what's your opinion on those tri trix? Obviously I'm not looking to spend much, for someone like myself who really doesn't know what good speakers sound like I'm just wanting to upgrade, mainly for movies at home. I've read good things on the tri trix but I'm a rookie at this, I'm getting impatient been wanting something better for a good while now and its time to make a decision. I'm just afraid the SA spkrs wont perform to my expectations but then the tri trix may not either huh, I know its a gamble right? LOL


----------



## superfisk09 (Oct 31, 2014)

I don´t think Tritrix is for sale around here, never heard of it?

Best way is to try your own amp on the speakers if possible...

SA950 does need 1/2 hour warm-up by the way


----------

